# Nice Pair... Dec 65 Tiger And April 65 Starlet 2



## mcmfw2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Found together ...They don't get much better than this...


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 9, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## lee friend (Apr 9, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> View attachment 303550 View attachment 303551 Found together ...They don't get much better than this...View attachment 303547 View attachment 303549
> 
> View attachment 303548





mcmfw2 said:


> View attachment 303550 View attachment 303551 Found together ...They don't get much better than this...View attachment 303547 View attachment 303549
> 
> View attachment 303548



These look great!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2016)

Unbelievable condition! They must have been stored in the bedroom closet.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 9, 2016)

Great finds


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> View attachment 303550 View attachment 303551 Found together ...They don't get much better than this...View attachment 303547 View attachment 303549
> 
> View attachment 303548



Beautiful pair


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 17, 2016)

I may offer these for sale at ML / AA if there is interest.. 

Contact me directly at mwallace@comcast.net


----------



## stoney (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice. Something odd about the Tiger. The Tigers had a blue and red checkered decal on the seat post and always used the same chain guard style that you see on the Starlett. If the serial number does have an"A" in the 2nd position, the bike is most likely a 65 Corvette II . The Last year for a Tiger was `64 .


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, about as clean and OG as you can get. Great find.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ridge Rider said:


> Very nice. Something odd about the Tiger. The Tigers had a blue and red checkered decal on the seat post and always used the same chain guard style that you see on the Starlett. If the serial number does have an"A" in the 2nd position, the bike is most likely a 65 Corvette II . The Last year for a Tiger was `64 .



  The bike has a December 65 " MA "frame date... The Tiger was reintroduced in 66 after a 1 year Hiatus then vanished into oblivion...


----------



## Ridge Rider (Apr 29, 2016)

I stand corrected. Here is a 66 catalog page. Available as a coaster or  2 speed . An  MA serial # was in the case a '66 model . Cool Bike


----------

